# Derm coding 11300-11303 & 11305-11308



## barrier (Aug 29, 2012)

Help! It's been a long time since I coded lesions. Could someone please tell me if it would EVER be appropriate to charge: 11300-11303 or 11305-11308 twice on the same day with modifier 76 (on the second procedure)?

For example:
11303
11303-76

11308
11308-76

If memory serves me, when adding the lesion size together for the same anatomical site, CPT 11303 and 11308 already indicate: OVER  of 2.0 cm. Therefore, it would not be appropriate to code twice and append modifier 76. AM I correct??????

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 29, 2012)

Modifier 76 would not be appropriate here.  76 is for a procedure that has been repeated in a separate session.  When 2 lesions are removed in the same session but different sites you do not add the sizes together you code them separate, and use the 59 modifier when needed.


----------



## grth97 (Aug 29, 2012)

11303 and 11308 are per lesion. So unless your provider is reshaving the same lesion (which I doubt) you would not need the modifer 76. Just 11303x2 and 11308x2 or per insurance requirement for 2 units. I am assuming the patient had two lesions on trunk, arms or legs and two lesions on scalp, neck, hands, feet, genitalia.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 29, 2012)

you should not use units greater than 1 for lesions, you need to list separate with the 59 modifier.
such as:
11308
11308-59
11303-59
11303-59


----------



## grth97 (Aug 29, 2012)

No CCI relationship between 11303 and 11308. Modifier not needed. Depends on insurances. We have some that require multiple units and no modifier. Like I said...its better to check with your payers.


----------

